# :: ECS Tuning 3rd Annual Holiday Give-A-Way :: Enter to Win a Free ECS Gift Card !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

To enter, simply place your order online and you will be automatically entered *or* fill out our online questionnaire. 
Every week for 5 weeks, we will announce 40 winners each Friday at 12pm Noon Eastern Standard Time, so be sure to check back and see if you’ve won! 
A link to a list of all current winners will be placed on our home page. *Our first round of winners will be announced Friday, November 30th*. Each week the pool of entries will be reset so be sure to register each week for your chance to win!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning 3rd Annual Holiday Give-A-Way :: Enter to ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Here is a link to the winner list:
*ECS Tuning 2007 Holiday Give-A-Way Winner List !!!*


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning 3rd Annual Holiday Give-A-Way :: Enter to ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Don't forget to place your order or register again this week!
We'll be announcing another *40* winners again *this* Friday !!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning 3rd Annual Holiday Give-A-Way :: Enter to ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Remember to register this week for a chance to win an ECS Tuning Gift Card worth either $25 or $75 !!!
Another 40 winners will be announced this Friday !
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning 3rd Annual Holiday Give-A-Way :: Enter to ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

One more day before another 40 winners are announced! Don't forget to register!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Register today for a chance to win !!! 
Another *40* winners will be announced today at noon !!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't forget to register again this week, we've got another 40 winners to announce this Friday !!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

One more day to register before we announce another 40 winners! Be sure to register for a chance to win this week!
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Just a few more hours to register before we announce another *40* winners *today* at noon!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Remember we still have 2 more groups of 40 winners to announce, be sure to register this week for a chance to win!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Don't forget to register to be entered into this weeks drawing, we'll be announcing another *40* winners on Friday!
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

One more day to register before this weeks winners are announced, don't forget to register this week if you haven't already!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Our next round of 40 winners will be announced today! Don't forget to register!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Be sure to get registered this week as our last round of 40 winners will be announced this Friday!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Tomorrow is the last day to register, don't miss out on a chance to win!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Today is the last day to register so don't miss out, we'll be announcing our last group of 40 winners today !!!


----------

